# Might be able to have my first litter! I need advice!



## Blue Barn Rabbitry (Apr 13, 2012)

So I'm planning on starting a rabbitry down here in Idaho (ambitious for a 13 year old with no job!) and I might be able to have my first litter of kits soon!

I have a lilac chinchilla buck that I'm dieing to breed! He is absolutely gorgeous! He's only a year old though... Is that too young to start breeding?

I also have a 1 year old Broken Chocolate Chestnut Agouti Doe whom I want to breed to my buck... Are they too young though?

Please let me know and if you have any other advice, do share!

I might get an older breeding pair from a breeder instead when I have the cages made.

~Sydnie


----------



## Mea (Apr 13, 2012)

At one year they are Not too young.   Quite a few breeders start their rabbits around 8 months... ( in fact i was recently told by a person that my 8 month old doe...was "An old maid"....lol)

  The colors You ,mention sound very pretty...  should be some lovely kits !


----------



## Mea (Apr 13, 2012)

And   ...


----------



## Blue Barn Rabbitry (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome!

My only concern is that my bucks crown and cheeks have yet to fill in and I'm not sure of his quality yet.
I will consider breeding him and the doe next season, after they have both been assessed by a judge.

I plan buying an older pair of mini lops once I get about 5 new cages built and some new equipment.

I absolutely adore my chinchillas, though I have several other colors that I'm looking for, including BEW, lynx, opal, and Black Frosted Pearl.


----------



## PinkFox (Apr 13, 2012)

well might i say you sound VERY mature, not many start out so conciensious of show quality in their early days and thats admirable!


----------



## Blue Barn Rabbitry (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you PinkFox!

I'm very excited to begin a few breeding programs. I have a pair picked out that I'm going to breed as soon as I get a few more cages.

Heres pictures of the pair:






 This is popcorn. She is a Broken Chocolate Chestnut Agouti mini lop doe.

And here is my handsome Lilac Chinchilla buck, Min:





I'm hoping for a litter of 4+ kits. 

Min was bred here in my rabbitry and the first time his dam had a litter there was only one kit, 
but this second time there was 6 of them. We kept 2.

His dam and his sire are both Blue Chinchilla. I don't know about the dams pedigree, but the sires dam was a blue chinchilla and the sire was black.

I don't know about Popcorn, I didn't look at her parents because she is my moms rabbit.


----------

